# xingar



## sara_gdleon

qual é exactamente o significado de xingar, entendo que é como insultar, mas é uma palavra que uma criança poça dizer?

soa muito parecido a chingar em espanhol mas em espanhol é uma má palavra e não pode ser escrita num jornal o dita numa aula


----------



## Vanda

Veja aqui no dicionário WR:

xingar = insultar, injuriar, decir palabrotas.


----------



## sara_gdleon

muito obrigada por sua resposta mas ainda não fica claro 
yo encontré esa definición, pero es una palabra que puedas decir frente a tus papás? no es una mala palabra en sí

chingar: Importunar, molestar. (RAE), pero en México la palabra chingar por sí sola es una grosería, que no podemos escribir en el periódico, en português no?


----------



## Vanda

AH! você quer saber se dizemos o verbo xingar em qualquer tipo de situação.... Bem, depende do assunto que você estiver tratando. Por exemplo, uma criança para os pais: _meu irmão me xingou_. Num jornal, relatando o que aconteceu numa câmara municipal: _o vereador X xingou o vereador Y_....


----------



## sara_gdleon

então a palavra como tal não é uma grosseria nem insulto, é simplesmente uma ação?


----------



## Vanda

Exatamente. Talvez num texto mais formal a pessoa opte pelo verbo insultar ou injuriar. Contudo, no cotidiano e num texto sem muitas pretensões, acho que usamos _xingar_ normalmente.


----------



## sara_gdleon

obrigada, de qualquer jeito é um pouco raro pra mim haha
=)


----------



## Vanda

Esqueci-me de acrescentar que xingar é brasileirismo e angolanismo de acordo com o dicionário.


----------



## MOC

Curioso. Julguei que assim ser teria passado para cá também, e encaro essa expressão como tipicamente brasileira.


----------



## Outsider

sara_gdleon said:


> obrigada, de qualquer jeito é um pouco *raro* pra mim haha
> =)


"Estranho", em português.


----------



## sara_gdleon

"estranho" somente em portugal ou isso acontece também em brazil?

obrigada pela correção


----------



## kurumin

raro = pouco freqüente
estranho = strange [em inglês]


----------



## sara_gdleon

oh, em espanhol é exactamento o oposto

raro = siempre usado
extraño = poco frecuente

muito obrigada!!!!!!


----------



## Outsider

"Raro" apenas quer dizer "incomum" em português.


----------



## sara_gdleon

em espanhol também, raro: incomum, diferente, mas é mais usado =) 
que estranho não? hehe


----------



## Outsider

Mas é que em espanhol _raro_ também pode querer dizer "estranho". Em português, nunca!


----------



## sara_gdleon

ohhhhhhh, muito obrigada pela aclaração


----------



## asmborges

"Xingar" pode até ser brasileirismo, mas vocês não acham um pouco estranho que exista uma expressão MUITO parecida em Espanhol - México e Cuba? Eu sei que os significados são diferentes (embora os dois tenham uma conotação meio sexual, meio negativa, meio parecida), mas pode ter havido aí um certo desvio de uma origem comum, como aconteceu com muitíssimas palavras entre os dois idiomas. 

Por exemplo, este "raro" vs "estranho" que vocês estão discutindo acima, ou os falsos amigos "aborrecer", "vaso", "exquisito", "ilusión", "largo", "azar", etc, etc, etc..........

E se em vez de ser um "Brasileirismo" é apenas uma antiga palavra das duas línguas que foi para as Américas e nunca mais voltou??!


----------



## Vanda

Creio que não Asm, o Aurélio "me" diz que a palavra vem do quimbundo (kuxinga, 'injuriar', 'descompor'), por isso ser também um angolanismo.


----------



## faranji

Vanda said:


> Creio que não Asm, o Aurélio "me" diz que a palavra vem do quimbundo (kuxinga, 'injuriar', 'descompor'), por isso ser também um angolanismo.


 
Eu também acho difícil que a palavra possa ser desvio de uma origem comum. O espanhol 'chingar' é termo de origem cigano.


----------



## kurumin

CHINGAR http://www.rae.es/
*chingar**. *(Del caló _čingarár_, pelear).
*1.* tr. Importunar, molestar.*2.* tr. malson. Practicar el coito.*3.* tr. coloq. Beber con frecuencia vino o licores.*4.* tr._ Am. Cen._ Cortar el rabo a un animal.*5.* intr._ Can._ *salpicar.**6.* intr._ Pal._ *tintinar.**7.* intr._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Colgar desparejamente el orillo de una prenda.*8.* prnl. *embriagarse.**9.* prnl._ Can._,_ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Chile_ y_ Col._ No acertar, fracasar, frustrarse, fallar.~*la.**1.* fr. coloq._ Arg._ Equivocarse, fracasar.


XINGAR (Dicionário Houaiss)
n verbo Brasil.
transitivo direto, transitivo direto predicativo e intransitivo
agredir por meio de palavras insultuosas, injuriosas; ofender, descompor, destratar, afrontar
Ex.: <x. o inimigo> <xingou-o de incompetente> <o costume de x. deve ser evitado>

Etimologia: 
quimbundo _xinga_ 'insultar, ofender, blasfemar'


----------



## kurumin

Portanto, CHINGAR e XINGAR são falsos cognatos...


----------



## sara_gdleon

A coisa é que em espanhol, pelo menos em México, não é insultar mas molestar, eu entendo o significado, a duvida é o uso da palavra por sua semelhança, mas ja fica claro depois de todas as respostas de vocês


----------



## sara_gdleon

kurumin said:


> Portanto, CHINGAR e XINGAR são falsos cognatos...


 
sim, mais um falso amigo


----------



## faranji

kurumin said:


> Portanto, CHINGAR e XINGAR são falsos cognatos...


 
E muito cuidado também com 'gingar'!


----------



## sara_gdleon

gingar é burlarse de alguem, certo?


----------



## asmborges

Senhores, desculpem-me mas a pulga atrás da orelha continua quanto a "xingar" e "chingar", acho que em algum momento no passado houve um "cruce de cables" aí, e se calhou de misturar com uma terceira palavra, africana ou não, já é outra coisa!

Agora, com relação à última pergunta, *gingar* é mover-se com "swing" e a definição do dicionário é:

do ant. alt. Al. _gigen_, oscilar

v.  int.,  dobrar-se, inclinar-se ora num sentido, ora noutro, andando;
  bambolear-se;
  remar, navegar com ginga.
Só não entendi essa abreviatura: "ant. alt. Al." . Será Al = Alemão??

Será que a ginga é alemã??!  
Uai sô!!


----------



## kurumin

*XINGAR*
_vt e vi _insultar, desbocarse, mentar; _Rio-plat_ putear; 
_*xingar a mãe*_ mentar la madre

minidicionário espanhol português (flavian, fernández)
editora ática


----------



## aycharecife

Quando você manda alguem ir a merda, ou coisa do tipo...


----------

